# Leopard : Comment supprimer les cadres blanc des aperçus ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2007)

Y aurait-il moyen de modifier Leopard pour que celui cesse dafficher les aperçus des images dans le Finder et dans les dialogues douverture et denregistrement, avec cette espèce de gros cadre blanc ?

Il y a probablement un fichier du système à modifier qui détermine cet ajout de pixels blancs autour des images.

Vers où, dans le Système, devrais-je porter mes regards pour trouver le fichier à modifier ?


----------



## gregetcoco (11 Décembre 2007)

je n'ai pas de réponse mais je suis trés intérréssé par le sujet car cette bordure blanche n'est pas de trés bon gout j'écris juste pour relancer le sujet​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2007)

gregetcoco a dit:


> je n'ai pas de réponse mais je suis trés intérréssé par le sujet car cette bordure blanche n'est pas de trés bon gout j'écris juste pour relancer le sujet​


Japprouve, cette grossière bordure blanche est de fort mauvais goût (sil ny avait que cela de mauvais goût).


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Juin 2009)

je sais pas si c'est le meme sujet mais dans mon Finder en vue par icones, je vois des photos avec cadres blancs et d'autres pas, sans aucune raison.

Comment on remets le tout comme il faut? (sans cadre banc si possible)


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2009)

"Comme il faut" c'est avec le cadre blanc.

Sans cadre, c'est que vous avez utilisé un logiciel tiers qui a créé une vignette d'aperçu. Cela ajoute un poids supplémentaire à la photo et pose des problèmes en mode CoverFlow si celle-ci n'est pas au format Leopard (512x512).

A vous de voir.

Pour effacer la vignette => cmd+I sur l'image -  sélectionner la vignette dans la fenêtre d'information -  suppr (ou <&#8212

Pour effacer en masse des vignettes => cmd+alt+I sur une image - sélectionner les différentes images qu'on veut traiter - sélectionner la vignette "collective" dans la fenêtre d'information - suppr (ou <&#8212

Pour mettre des vignettes identiques, utilisez le logicielle de traitement d'images que vous employez habituellement. Essayez néanmoins de définir une résolution la plus proche possible des 512x512 recommandés par Apple.


Les aperçus avec cadre blanc sont ceux générés par le Finder. Il ne s'agit pas de vignettes.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Juin 2009)

ah bon?
Euh logiciel tiers, faut que verifie mais a priori non (a part un peu de Iphoto et de Graphic Converter).
Perso je trouver que ca presente mieux sans cadre blanc mais si c'est mieux ainsi...

Effectivement, mes photos plus recentes sont toutes avec cadre blanc.

COmment changer cela? Comment un logiciel tiers peux venir modifier les apercus du Finder?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Juin 2009)

ben ca alors, tu avais raison, j'ai fait le test, un dossier de photo tout neuf est avec cadre blanc, et une fois que j'y jete un coup d'oeil a travers le gestionnaire de Graphic Converter, ben ces photos (apercus devrais-je dire) se trouvent avec un cadre "simple ligne noire".

J'ai trouvé ca dans les réglages de GC en effet.

J'ai décoché "Créer des automatiquement des Apercus" et aussi le " afficher un lisere noir ..." dans Affichage de Vignettes.

Par contre ca m'aurait pas fait des petits fichiers qq part sur mon mac ce truc?
Comment remettre mes apercus d'origine pour le fichiers affectés?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ah bon?
> Euh logiciel tiers, faut que verifie mais a priori non (a part un peu de Iphoto et de Graphic Converter).
> Perso je trouver que ca presente mieux sans cadre blanc mais si c'est mieux ainsi...
> 
> ...



GraphicConverter, je m'en doutais un peu. J'ai aussi.

Il faut savoir que GraphicConverter par défaut appose une vignette d'aperçu à l'enregistrement.

Il faut aussi savoir que le Gestionnaire d'image de GraphicConverter applique automatiquement un tel aperçu.

J'ai eu dernièrement la mauvaise idée de visionner un dossier dans lequel je stocke des jpeg trouvés sur internet (l'image du jour de la NASA via le widget APOD si tu connais). J'ai ainsi plusieurs centaines de fichiers collectés et ce dossier pèse aujourd'hui son poids.

Or, dès que j'ai ouvert ce dossier avec le gestionnaire de GraphicConverter, mon disque du c'est mis à gratter, le proc à turbiner comme un dingue. Explication : GraphicConverter était en train d'appliquer un aperçu à tous ces jpeg.

Comme l'effet "emmerdement maximum" joue à plein dans ces moments là, Time Machine c'est mis en route pour enregistrer les changements apportés à ces fichiers. :rateau:

J'ai du tout enlever selon la méthode décrite ci-dessus et j'ai constaté que de tels aperçu augmentaient significativement le poids des fichiers.

J'ai désactivé cette fonction dans GraphicConverter (Préférences Etendues>Gestionnaire et Préférences Etendues>Enregistrement)

Toutefois, ces Aperçu ne sont ni meilleurs ni moins bons. C'est aussi une affaire d'appréciation personnelle. Si tu préfères la bordure noire à tes images, tu peux l'ajouter (il te suffit de les visualiser via le Gestionnaire d'images), d'autant plus qu'elles seront visibles sur Windows. Une telle vignette soulage aussi le Finder (et donc le processeur) qui n'a plus à générer l'aperçu, simplement à le lire.

Chaque médaille ayant son revers, tes images seront plus lourdes. Plus l'image originale est lourde, moins cette "augmentation" est significative car elle ne dépend pas du poids du fichier.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Juin 2009)

content d' etre tombé sur toi 

Je pense me contenter de garder le cadre blanc car d' une part j'utilise GC que temporairement pour classer mes photos en ce moment et d'autres part j'ai pas mal de photos et je tiens pas a avoir des fichiers en plus pour rien.

Petite question: si tout mes soft de photos (lightroom, GC, autres que je teste des fois, etc..) se comportent comme ca, ca me fait pas des apercus a la pelle pour chaque appli?

Ou trouver ces apercus? (je veux voir leur taille et organisation avant de decider de les virer ou pas). Le gain de vistesse au visionnage est aussi interessant.

Par contre j'ai pas compris :
- le coup de windows
- la "methode decrite ci-dessus" (c'est quoi?)


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> content d' etre tombé sur toi
> 
> Je pense me contenter de garder le cadre blanc car d' une part j'utilise GC que temporairement pour classer mes photos en ce moment et d'autres part j'ai pas mal de photos et je tiens pas a avoir des fichiers en plus pour rien.
> 
> ...


La méthode :
Pour effacer la vignette => cmd+I sur l'image - sélectionner la vignette dans la fenêtre d'information - suppr (ou <&#8212

Pour effacer en masse des vignettes => cmd+alt+I sur une image - sélectionner les différentes images qu'on veut traiter - sélectionner la vignette "collective" dans la fenêtre d'information - suppr (ou <&#8212

Si tu veux repérer facilement les vignettes d'aperçu dans un dossier, tu supprimes temporairement l'option "Aperçu à la place des icônes" dans les préférences du Finder (cmd+J "Afficher les options de présentation"). Mets la fenêtre de Finder du dossier sur affichage en liste, tu auras la taille du fichier en vis-à-vis de la vignette.

A toi de voir pour tes différents logiciels. J'ai désactivé cette fonction de Photoshop Elements 6 et je cherche encore pour mon scanners Canon, bien que je numérise plutôt en Tiff aujourd'hui.


----------



## ridgemac (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour les amis. J'espère que vous avez passé un joyeux Noël.

Eh bien moi j'aimerais justement afficher ces cadres blancs. J'ai des petites images (une collection d'étiquette, des milliers) que j'aimerais présenter uniquement dans le Finder, en mode par icône.

J'ai des images qui n'affichent pas le cadre blanc. J'ai compris comment régler le problème image par image, mais mon problème et le suivant : je n'arrive pas à supprimer les aperçus "en masse" des images dans la fiche d'information, comme décrit par Moonwalker, cela semble ne pas fonctionner sous Lion.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer ? Merci.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour effacer en masse des vignettes => cmd+alt+I sur une image - sélectionner les différentes images qu'on veut traiter - sélectionner la vignette "collective" dans la fenêtre d'information - suppr (ou <&#8212


----------

